# Lean steak mince



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

due to having a problem with my butcher, looks like im gonna be out of steak until something else comes along so was wondering how does lean steak mince compare?

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Fresh_Meat/Tesco_Fresh_British_Beef_Lean_Steak_Mince_800g.html

Is this still a good source of steak


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah Lean steak mince is good also.

I just stick whole slabs on the george foreman and work my way through it like a normal steak. Get some odd looks at work but it tastes pretty good!


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

i get lean mince from iceland 2 quid for 500g, 30 odd grams of protein per 100g and only 2-3g of fat.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Tesco

500g Lean steak mince

2 for £5

Better quality than Asda :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

cheers for replies, ive had it before and it tastes great, just wanted to know more than anything if it was still as good in protein :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GymMad said:


> Tesco
> 
> 500g Lean steak mince
> 
> ...


its dirt cheap, i think its something like 3.30 for 800g in the tesco near me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GymMad said:


> Tesco
> 
> 500g Lean steak mince
> 
> ...


I eat this all the time. But they also do Turkey mince at £2 for around 568grams. Better value.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I eat this all the time. But they also do Turkey mince at £2 for around 568grams. Better value.


Never tried turkey mince, will have to get some next time im shopping 

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

turkey mince is not nice, well, I only tried it once in a spag bol......foul!!! not gone near it since then!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GymMad said:


> Never tried turkey mince, will have to get some next time im shopping
> 
> Thanks :thumbup1:


I hate it, dont like the taste and seems a lot of water comes out when you cook it but still a cheap alternative to steak etc. All goes in and out the same hole so dont give a sh1t what it tastes like


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Never tried turkey mince, will have to get some next time im shopping
> 
> Thanks :thumbup1:


Turkey mince is great for making homemade burgers with


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Turkey mince is great for making homemade burgers with


Yeah this is my favourite way to eat it with cut up onion and garlic, homemade chips and a tiny bit of ketchup - good meal.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

turkey mince meatballs with roast sweet potato... lavly!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

How much protein and fat would you says in 250g of cooked mince?

Hard to work out as alot of fat / calories go once cooked?

I got some turkey mince the other day to, not had it yet but gonna cook some burgers with it soon :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lean steak mince is my main source of protein off season, nothing wrong with it at all


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

71081 said:


> turkey mince is not nice, well, I only tried it once in a spag bol......foul!!! not gone near it since then!


I think you will find it is fowl.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I love turkey mince! but is that cheap one lean? ive seen some turkey mince (i normally get turkey breast mince) with 30-50% fat in it! i was shocked! they must add fat/skin while there mincing it


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

GymMad said:


> How much protein and fat would you says in 250g of cooked mince?
> 
> Hard to work out as alot of fat / calories go once cooked?


Anyone?

Reps if you can help :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

GymMad said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Reps if you can help :thumbup1:


roughly 65g protein, but fat content can differ with how its cooked, roughly 30g fat i think off the top of my head


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Thanks

I fry mine in a pan on low heat untill brown

Always drain 2 - 3 table spoons of fat away


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

I get the extra lean steak mince from tesco @ 2 for £5.

Make spag bowl and then separate. I just make sure I keep the fat in when adding my own sauce.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i cook lean steak mince from butchers in a griddle pan once i have made them into small burgers on low heat for 10-15 mins

never any real amount of fat in them, unlike the burgers they sell which are loaded with fat and water

forget tescos get steak mince from a butchers much better


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

kaos_nw said:


> I love turkey mince! but is that cheap one lean? ive seen some turkey mince (i normally get turkey breast mince) with 30-50% fat in it! i was shocked! they must add fat/skin while there mincing it


Turkey mince i get from asda is around 8% fat, pretty cheap too £1.60 for 450g


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I get the Extra Lean Mince Meat from Tesco - two 500g for a fiver :thumbup1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

chrisj22 said:


> I get the Extra Lean Mince Meat from Tesco - two 500g for a fiver :thumbup1:


 :thumb:


----------

